# An interesting piece of wood



## Trithor (Mar 15, 2015)

I found this weathered piece of wood on the farm this weekend. Most often the heart wood is what remains after the elements and termites have been at it for a few years. Interestingly this seems more like a twistee, with a bunch of hollows. I brought it home with the intention of using it as a mount/basket for an epiphytic orchid or two. I was hoping to get some suggestions from the fundis as to what might work. It is about 1.2m long by about 15cm diameter.


----------



## gonewild (Mar 15, 2015)

Trithor said:


> I was hoping to get some suggestions from the fundis as to what might work. It is about 1.2m long by about 15cm diameter.



Maybe an epiphytic orchid would work.
Maybe any epiphytic orchid would work.
oke:


----------



## troy (Mar 15, 2015)

Looks like a piece of ocean driftwood


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Mar 15, 2015)

What I want to know is, what wonderful species of cycad is that?


----------



## Trithor (Mar 15, 2015)

mrhappyrotter said:


> What I want to know is, what wonderful species of cycad is that?



'Sharp-eyed-Sam'! 
E. lanatus, I have around 20 species in my collection. Most have been grown from seed.


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Mar 15, 2015)

Trithor said:


> 'Sharp-eyed-Sam'!
> E. lanatus, I have around 20 species in my collection. Most have been grown from seed.



Sounds wonderful! I looked it up, it's a gorgeous species. Not having space, and being an indoor gardener does keep me from indulging in cycads, so I only have two very common species. I really enjoy the look of Encephalartos, and I love reading about their fascinating ecology.


----------



## Migrant13 (Mar 15, 2015)

Trithor said:


> 'Sharp-eyed-Sam'!
> E. lanatus, I have around 20 species in my collection. Most have been grown from seed.



I would love to see pics of your cycad collection! If time permits, maybe you can post in the future?


----------



## ALToronto (Mar 15, 2015)

I'd make a home for at least 8 cattleyas on that! Are you planning to keep it in the greenhouse or in your house?


----------



## abax (Mar 15, 2015)

I can see a good many Phal. species on that lovely hunk
of wood.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 16, 2015)

Placed horizontally you could grow a variety of plants on it.


----------

